# What's you favorite Joerg Sprave clip ??



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Joerg has as much tube time as Lucil Ball, and he's more entertaining. Hard to say how many of our members got active after they saw Joerg put fun back into a slingshot. I have several favorites, but I've narrowed it down to one, not an easy task. Hope you agree with me. I smell "Oscar" here.

In case the add attachment didn't work


----------



## Hairu (May 18, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoy this one


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

This video makes an exclamation on how strong a hand-held slingshot could be. No more kiddie toy.


----------

